# Taschenrechner mit Swing Elemente



## babuschka (16. Apr 2009)

Hallo Community,
möchte einen Taschenrechner erstellen. Habe die BUttons und das Layout schon fertig nun fehlen dir befehle. Wie kann ich eigentlich programmieren und zuweisen damit die einzelnen Buttons funktionieren? Z.b. will ich dass auf dem Bildschrim die Zahl angezeigt werden, auf dem man klickt. Wie kann ich das programmieren? Habt ihr vielleicht ne idee? Danke im Voraus


----------



## SlaterB (16. Apr 2009)

sowas kann man kaum alles hier erklären, aber das gibts auch öfter,
suche in der Forumsuche oder bei google nach Taschenrechner, bei google vielleicht noch zusätzlich nach swing + java

da habe ich eben
alu-concept Projekte
gefunden, mit Quelltext + Doku ( 	Projekt "Swing- Rechner" auswählen dort)


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Apr 2009)

...dieser thread kommt zweimal im Monat, immer in der selben form: 
_"ich hab hier irgendwas, es tut nix, aber es sieht wie taschenrechner aus, wie weiter?"_
dann antworten die Leute:
_"programmiere zuerst den taschenrechner, die bunte verpackung kannst du auch später drankleben"_
dann sagt der OP:
_"ööö, will aba neeed, zwei klassen sind mir zuviel"_
und dann postet der OP einen riesigen haufen code, und es bricht unstrukturierter Herumgefummel los, und es wird einfach solange rumgefummelt, bis es passt... :noe:

Wieso erzähle ich das eigentlich? Klick die Suche an, gib da "Taschenrechner" ein, irgendwas wird dich da schon auf die eine oder die andere Idee bringen... Oder stelle deine Fragen einfach konkreter. Allgemeine Infos sind auch hier zu finden:
How to Use Buttons, Check Boxes, and Radio Buttons (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16.6 Schaltflächen


----------



## Schandro (16. Apr 2009)

Lies dich erstmal in die normale gui programmierung mit swing mit Hauptaugenmerk auf Listener ein.

les z.b. auf Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 16 Grafische Oberflächen mit Swing die grundsätzlichen Sachen und die Seiten über die speziellen Sachen, die du benutzt (was für dich z.b. uninteressant ist, ist der Teil über JList, JTable usw...)


----------



## babuschka (16. Apr 2009)

0x7f800000 hat gesagt.:


> ...dieser thread kommt zweimal im monat, immer in der selben form:
> _"ich hab hier irgendwas, es tut nix, aber es sieht wie taschenrechner aus, wie weiter?"_
> dann antworten die leute:
> _"programmiere zuerst den taschenrechner, die bunte verpackung kannst du auch später drankleben"_
> ...





jaaaa alles wird gut!!!! Mal ruhe hier! Es geht auch freundlicher


----------



## neonfly (16. Apr 2009)

Bevor ich meine 1. Codezeile in Java geschrieben habe, habe ich mir ein Buch zu dem Thema gekauft.

Jeder Schinken mit mehr als 500, 600 Zeilen wird sein Geld wert sein. Dort steht viel mehr drin, als ein Anfänger überhaupt benötigt.

Kosten: 20-30€

Meine Empfehlung habe ich hiermit bekannt gemacht.


----------

